# witnessed wether breeding...



## mpete (Mar 20, 2008)

Now I know this sounds CRAZY and "I don't know what I am talking about", but I took a second look at what I witnessed and now am wondering.. "WHAT THE HECK!!!!" I have a 8ish year old alpine cross wether in with the girls... I was told he was wethered as a youngster. I have had him for over 4 years... He has always been able to extend out, even spraying at times, but I just assumed it was a natural thing seeings how I have seen a neutered boy dog get with a female dog... Well after talking with some friends, I am really wondering... This goat has NEVER gone into rutt. He does a little blubber every now and then. And yes, the doe excepted him... :blush2 He is in with Registered Does and "IF" there is a chance that he could produce something I want to remove him, but I want to know what you all think about him.... ????


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2011)

Does will even act like bucks occasionally, but if he can extend out... I would move him.. do pg test to find out in 30 days.. that way you have time to lute them


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

He would have to have been wethered with a testicle up in his belly to have enough testosterone left in his system to extend out. Why you don't wether boys who do not have both testicles distended, they can get cancer of that testicle up inside.

Premise is the same as a teaser buck, but I would want to know for sure with a breeding soundness exam that he is in fact sterile since the heat of his body leaves the sperm dead. Vicki


----------



## mpete (Mar 20, 2008)

How do I tell if there is a testicle in the body cavity?


----------



## dragonlair (Mar 24, 2009)

A vet would draw blood to test for the testosterone level in the blood or do an ultrasound.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

He can't pull out his penis without testosterone, test done  If a man doesn't have testicles he can't get a hard penis, he can't ejaculate, same with bucks. Vicki


----------



## fmg (Jul 4, 2011)

Actually, a man that has been castrated, is able to have an erection. The erection is caused by blood flow, not testosterone. The testosterone does make them lack the desire though, unless they are on hormone replacement therapy. They can even ejaculate, because the fluid part is still being made, as it is made in the accessory sex glands...it just won't have any sperm in it.


----------



## Horsehair Braider (Mar 11, 2011)

I've known of gelding (horses) that would breed mares. No question about the fact they could not get the job done. One vet said that there are those "that have very good memories". In horses anyway it's not unusual, but there are no foals born afterwards! Even if a horse were cryptorchid (retained testicle) the heat of the body destroys the sperm... but none that I knew were crypts, they were honest-to-goodness everything properly removed geldings.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I know a little about this, and no I am not going to share how. Men make testosterone and store sperm in their testicles. They do make a tiny amount of testosterone in their adrenals exactly like women do. It would be super rare for a man to make enough testosterone in his adreinals so that after castration, to become aroused and erect enough for ejaculation...most take testosterone pills. And then yes they can get erect and since seminal fluid is made in the plumbing part of the prostate, they can even ejaculate, but no sperm. But men enjoying sex, anything at all like it was before, no, only if they take testosterone daily/pills, or weekly or monthly injections. Most have pumps implanted into their scrotum to 'PUMP' up the penis which has shafts on both sides of the penis that become filled when the pump is pressed on...a pressure relief valve lets the pressure out and the penis becomes flacid.

We castrated lots of horses and although we were not allowed to be around the new geldings for awhile, I have never seen a gelding pull out his penis, nor have I ever seen a wether. 

The wether in question is not a wether, he has a testicle up inside him if he is pulling out his penis. It does take some time for testosterone to lower in the blood, so a newly wethered buck of course could breed does, and they also only store sperm in the testicles so a newly wethered buck/horse/man could also have some sperm in his seminal fluid left. But 8 years ago, no way.


----------



## Tracy in Idaho (Oct 26, 2007)

I was just talking to my friend Robin (vet tech) yesterday - and she has an 8 month old wether from me that she had castrated at about 10 weeks old -- she told me that he was extending and urinating on himself -- and she SAW both testicles removed, along with all the cord. 

When I said that was odd, she said it certainly was not -- she had another 15 yr old wether who did it his entire life! And again, she watched him surgically castrated, and saw both testicles laying in the dish.

As far as geldings -- I've watched my old gelding at age 8 or so actually get his penis out, and get it in a mare! Now, he was castrated as a baby, but he darn sure got it out and put it in....he'd never done it before or since. He just really liked that old girl I guess.


----------



## tlcnubians (Jan 21, 2011)

We've had neutered male cats capable of extending their penises as well. Caroline


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2011)

We have a neutered cat that tries to breed our neutered female cat...


----------



## skeeter (Aug 11, 2010)

I don't think it's common but, it does happen. In all the years, with all the wethers I've owned, I've only had 2 that could complete the act. Both were castrated properly at 6 weeks old. I do have a neutered dog that can do it quite well also.
It's been my experience that wethers with a retained testical go through rut every year and show buck features.


----------



## BrokenHalterFarm (Feb 16, 2010)

Vicki McGaugh Tx Nubians said:


> We castrated lots of horses and although we were not allowed to be around the new geldings for awhile, I have never seen a gelding pull out his penis, nor have I ever seen a wether.


Im thinking theres a communication issue here , maybe different terms? because I have seen every one of my geldings drop and even seen a few pleasure themselves.
I was there for the gelding of my donkey and know everything was cut that needed cut and he likes showing off....


----------

